# CD - RW Download sites



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi all ... I just had a Cd-RW installed in my PC, and before
commiting myself to a download site, thought it would be
much wiser to get the opinion of more knowledgeable users on the best sites for downloading music and videos.
Your input would be much appreciated ...... thanks.
birdog2


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Apple's iTunes or Napster 2.0 seem to be the most popular.


----------



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks Brendandonhu ..... but unfortunately both these sites
are not available to us in Canada, so far.....any other thoughts
on reputable sites this side of the 49th.
birdog2


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm not aware of any Canadian services for legal MP3 downloads. I believe Wal-Mart is starting a music store, it will probably be international


----------



## birdog2 (Nov 27, 2001)

...thanks again , brendandonhu , hopefully another more knowledgeable canuck will crawl out of his igloo and give me 
a little help on this ......


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Methinks you are just going to have to wait until Apple's iTunes goes global. I wish I could use it (still a narrowbander, so it's not worth it. And it ain't in Scotland yet  )

Or you could go illegal, but it's you know, kinda naughty...


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

ITunes is pretty good if you pay for it, and im sure Napster 2.0 is good, maybe even better than ITunes.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

P2P is not illegal , sharing copywrited material is _but_ , american RIAA laws do not apply to us ( in Canada ) and we can`t be charged if we do download music/videos from file sharing sites such as WINMX  which people tell me is popular ....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It doesn't matter what country you are in, the RIAA can't charge you with anything. Its a private company, not a government agency.

FYI- you can't post a link to WinMX on TSG anymore.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

me bad ......


----------

